# Nana to Kaoru



## Frostman (Sep 20, 2008)

*Nana to Kaoru
*​


			
				mangaupdates said:
			
		

> Kaoru is a 17-year old virgin who has a SM fetish. He always dreams about a SM relationship with his childhood friend Nana. One day Kaoru's mom decides to hide all his SM toys so he'll study for a change, by asking Nana to hide his toys. Nana finds the leather one-piece that Kaoru bought and tries it on but she accidentally locks it and doesn't have the key!



*Comedy  Ecchi  Mature  Romance  School Life  *

Author:Amazume Ryuta (the same person that did Toshiue no Hito)


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 2, 2009)

Stumbled across this manga and it needs MOAR attention!


----------



## Midus (Aug 8, 2009)

Surprised that this was bumped so recently. It really does need the attention. Very humorous series. and things have only begun to happen. Can't wait to see what happens between Nana and the Sports girl.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 8, 2009)

S&M?

Yes, please.


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 16, 2009)

And the next...Choudan Bakugeki

Well, should have figured that would happen


----------



## Fran (Oct 16, 2009)

OMFG best plot premise ever. Reading this now


----------



## hehey (Oct 17, 2009)

Been reading this for a while, me loves it. The main guy is creepy though (its the eyes i tell you).


----------



## Smoke (Nov 15, 2009)

Been reading this shit for a while


ch24 is out now


It's very funny and very arousing




Nana


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 15, 2009)

Series is now bi-weekly instead of monthly so new chapters will be coming out sooner, every two weeks from now on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2010)

Scan for ch.28 is now out. 

And I didn't know so much went into the act of spanking


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 24, 2010)

Been following this one since chapter eleven. Definitely one of my favorites. There needs to be more wholesome portrayals of S&M in media :ho


----------



## Frostman (Jan 24, 2010)

I know right, this manga is a huge eye opener. Im amazed by the whole psychological thing around it. Before i thought it was just kinky sex. Now I am curious about how it feels to make some one completely submit to you, but im afraid of what i'd do with that type power.

Kaoru is definitely my hero. He is really breaking Nana.

I outa take better care of my thread.


----------



## Rakiv (Jan 24, 2010)

This is one of my favorite ecchi mangas. It's definetly worth reading even if you're not in S&M, because this manga will open your eyes.

Concerning ch. 28, I could have never imagined that this could be so complex and have such great effect. :amazed


----------



## Frostman (Feb 26, 2010)

Chapter 29 is out, let spanking continue.

Here!


----------



## illmatic (Feb 26, 2010)

Nana to Karou is fetish fuel. This and Futari Ecchi are interesting/educational though I should read more chapters


----------



## MossMan (Feb 27, 2010)

It's always hard to tackle controversial subjects like this in any medium, but this manga offers a pretty fair view of the more "psychological" side of the BDSM world and it's people.  I like it!  

Nana's really hot stuff too


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2010)

Now that the spanking portion has come to a close, we now look forward to the lotion application process


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2010)

Scan for ch.30 is now out.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 6, 2010)

About time a new chapter comes out. The next chapter should be out soon too.

Nana   

Kaoro is the man, he make S&M so tempting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2010)

Kaoru sure softened things up near the end, but I guess you can't be hard all the time in S&M. It's about give and take


----------



## illmatic (Apr 11, 2010)

Chapter 31 *HERE*


----------



## illmatic (Apr 27, 2010)

Chapter 32 *HERE*


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 27, 2010)

Such a cliffhanger


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2010)

Even though it's been a theme throughout the series, you really do gain a sense of appreciation for how much consideration and planning Kaoru puts into Nana's breathing sessions.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 27, 2010)

What an interesting relationship developing between Kaoru and Tachi. She is literally black mailing him into doing the breathers. It certainly take him out of the dominant position, i wonder how an S&M expert would analyze that.


----------



## Frostman (May 18, 2010)

here is Chapter 33 Here

Has Tachi always been this cute? :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2010)

Tachi brings a whole new set of challenges than say Nana. I'm glad they highlighted the differences, whether they be of physical build or personality. 


Next chapter should be interesting since Tachi's visiting a busy shrine on New Years Day in that getup


----------



## zuul (May 18, 2010)

don't care about the romance bit. Love the S&M though.


----------



## Frostman (May 18, 2010)

I wonder how its going to differ from Nana. She seemed to have felt every single movement, when she was tied up. Her suffering was funny. Im not sure how Tachi will react, she seems more into it then Kaoru. But i like the new twist she brings on things. Unlike Nana, she can't be bullied into doing things.

lulz @ Tachi realizing she is sexy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2010)

Scan for ch.34 is now out.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Tachi...Why so reckless this chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2010)

^Even though she says she doesn't want to lose to herself, I can see her not wanting to lose to Nana, and that's where we are...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2010)

Figures Nana would be a bit jealous...


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 17, 2010)

I love this manga pek


----------



## 8 (Jun 17, 2010)

^i second that. great manga


----------



## Frostman (Jun 17, 2010)

This jealousy of Nana's is going to cause her to break some boundaries. And another person is getting suspicious. This is going to get interesting.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 17, 2010)

I can already see the ending.
The guy sitting on a throne and all the  girls tied up to the roof all around him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2010)

is now out


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 28, 2010)

Fuck yeah, this manga is the best!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2010)

That girl is very perceptive. It's only a matter of time before she gets in on the secret breathing sessions


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2010)

is now out


----------



## Frostman (Jul 16, 2010)

This chapter kinda reminded me of that one chapter of My Balls were the succubus was trying to get Kouta to cum by staring at him. Nana's sempi has a similar look on her face. I can tell there was a lot of emphasis on the eyes.

Now next chapter, will kaoru make a badass catch or will he fuck up and get crushed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2010)

Karou's getting crush and will undoubtedly get sympathy points.


----------



## Dark Travis (Jul 28, 2010)

As if anyone would say he'd do it in a heroic fashion


----------



## Frostman (Jul 28, 2010)

He saved the girl. Thats all that matters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, I guess I was right about Karou's save. He definitely cushioned the fall 
At least Nana acknowledges she's jealous. Now lets see how things develop next chapter


----------



## Frostman (Jul 29, 2010)

If Kauro working with Tachi is to make Nana jealous, then what is the purpose of getting Nana to take care of her? He did it once on Tachi's first breather and it happened again this chapter.  I cant wrap my finger around it. She was really looking forward to having Kauro do it.

Is he trying to get them to hate each other or something?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2010)

*Nana to Kaoru Arashi* 


> This ?Arashi? series begins 8 months in the future of YA, with Nana and Kaoru in the summer of their final year of high school.
> 
> This series uses a different support cast & different location setting than the original serialization, and as such it doesn't really spoils anything from the main series.



And with that I present to you


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 3, 2010)

Want to hold off on it until the original series ends, Kinda strange that Ryuta would just jump into a sequel right in the middle of the series like that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2010)

The first chapter was a bit underwhelming, but I guess it was used as a springboard for ch.2 since both Nana and Karou have come into contact with a genuine Master and Slave


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 3, 2010)

_Sarashina-sensei_? 

He/she hasn't been shown in the original series yet XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2010)

Scan for  is now out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2010)

for Nana to Kaoru Arashi is now out.


----------



## Calgar (Sep 6, 2010)

Too short

Needs more pages and/or a more frequent release schedule....once a month doesn't cut it for me. The author needs to drop a couple of his other projects and focus on one at a time.


----------



## MossMan (Sep 6, 2010)

Calgar said:


> Too short
> 
> Needs more pages and/or a more frequent release schedule....once a month doesn't cut it for me. The author needs to drop a couple of his other projects and focus on one at a time.



Be thankful that there are people around to translate for us....I've been waiting over a year for certain series to get picked up again.

Good chapter...it's a bit cliche, but nevertheless I'm anxious to see how things develop.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2010)

The author sure blushed quite a bit


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2010)

Scan for ch.3 is now out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2010)

Scan for  is finally out.


----------



## Dark Travis (Sep 15, 2010)

omg.  I may have vaguely noticed this before but...
Kaoru's kind of a tsundere.

Cute and innocent and awkward chapter all round.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2010)

Kaoru is always worried about ruining his current S&M relationship with Nana, so it doesn't surprise me that he's hesitant about expressing his true feelings to Nana. 

I wonder how he plans to help out Nana out of her current predicament?


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2010)

So after reading this chapter and the new one for the spinoff I kinda feel cheated with the normal manga  I get the feeling that nothing will happen in the normal one concerning their relationship and its a little frustrating.


----------



## Corran (Sep 29, 2010)

Chapter 41 online


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2010)

Bondage rope saves the day 

And I'm looking forward to the day they can actually get that collar.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 29, 2010)

Nana wants to go hardcore huh? Im sure she has no idea what she will be getting into. I can't till Kauro brings out the wooden horse.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2010)

of Arashi is out now.


----------



## Corran (Oct 4, 2010)

I did not expect a love story out of this chapter  Nice to see lots of nudity too 

But I was quite surprised to kinda find out that he hadn't done this stuff to anyone else before (or anyone else at all?) meeting her. I just assumed he had multiple S&M partners but that was my own ignorance. Glad to see they do have a relationship, gives me great hope for Nana and Kaoru.
Nana needs piercings now. And why did she need to keep wearing the towel!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2010)

Scan for  is out now.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh wow, i like where this is going...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2010)

Ah...starting off the new term with the time tested debate, Mosaics versus uncensored. 

Whenever something remotely deals with S&M, Kaoru is pretty knowledgeable. Great seeing him drop some Freudian knowledge into the argument in relation to anal play.

I'm calling Kaoru using a suppository in the next chapter or two.


----------



## MossMan (Oct 12, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Ah...starting off the new term with the time tested debate, Mosaics versus uncensored.
> 
> Whenever something remotely deals with S&M, Kaoru is pretty knowledgeable. Great seeing him drop some Freudian knowledge into the argument in relation to anal play.
> 
> I'm calling Kaoru using a suppository in the next chapter or two.



That's a good prediction, it definitely seems like the direction we are going in. 

Though I'm not much of an ass man myself.


----------



## swamped (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm...I'm going to have to pass on the next few chapters...not much of an anal fan. The only reason I _might_ read them is to see how Nana and Kaoru's relationship develops through this.

But I'm surprised by how much I enjoyed the previous chapters! The characters are actually quite deep


----------



## Frostman (Oct 13, 2010)

I was thinking suppository as well, but i wonder who is going to put it in. From the way this chapter hyped the cold, Nana is probably going to be really sick and is most likely not going to remember it anyway. So is  Kauro going to take that step?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2010)

We're getting an anime OVA and Live Action video


----------



## Corran (Oct 28, 2010)

Chapter 43 now out
Kira must be sleeping


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2010)

So far, I'm right on track with that prediction. Everything is in place and all Kaoru needs to do is take the next step and enter her apartment xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2010)

Scan for  of Arashi is now out.


----------



## Corran (Nov 16, 2010)

Well that chapter pretty much confirms that nothing will ever happen between them in the regular series


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2010)

^At least Kaoru will be taking part in some active learning next chapter


----------



## Corran (Nov 16, 2010)

I get the feeling Nana might participate too since she is the jealous type


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2010)

Corran said:


> I get the feeling Nana might participate too since she is the jealous type



I have no doubt she'll be participating, if not from the start. Going to be interesting to see what's in store for them.


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 28, 2010)

Dat ass


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2010)

Kaoru had great timing when dropping by for a visit


----------



## Smoke (Dec 14, 2010)

The doc's in his house beating it furiously.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 5, 2011)

I LOVE YOU. SO MUCH

no homo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2011)

Kaoru sure did struggle a bit when he carried Nana to her bed 

As for the suppository, I knew Kaoru would think "lubricant".


----------



## Smoke (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone else burst out laughing at the lube name?



"Anal Time" 

I couldn't stop laughing.



Here's how they should have done it.


Drench nana's ass in lube.
Place suppository on Kaoru's dick.
Drench his wang in lube.
Insert until the suppository is ALL the way in.

Repeat step 4 a lot


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 6, 2011)

I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh snap, I just realized it said "anal slime" not "anal time"


It was funnier when I thought it said "time"


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2011)

Am at chapter 23 now. 

"So, when's next time?"

Is this manga trying to tell me everyone secretly loves sm, or what


----------



## Corran (Jan 12, 2011)

Chapter 46 
The beginning is just wow


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2011)

_"Kaoru, you put it in"_ How long have we all been waiting to hear Nana say those words? 

I did think it might have been slightly crossing the line since this series has avoided any kind of penetration between the two, so we get Tachi as the gap stop for this part.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Am at chapter 23 now.
> 
> "So, when's next time?"
> 
> Is this manga trying to tell me everyone secretly loves sm, or what



Not everyone, just both girls.


It's just another thing that they become "rivals" in.




Kaoru, you pussy!!!


You should have just manned up and put that shit in her fucking asshole.


----------



## Corran (Jan 21, 2011)

Arashi chapter 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2011)

Now that's some vivid roleplay. Both Kaoru and Nana seem to be really into this scenario


----------



## Smoke (Jan 21, 2011)

Alright, that was pretty fucking hot. 

Easily the hottest thing I've read so far, concerning this manga.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2011)

What's "Arashi"? Did I miss something?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2011)

Zaru said:


> What's "Arashi"? Did I miss something?






			
				Synopsis said:
			
		

> This ?Arashi? series begins 8 months in the future of YA, with Nana and Kaoru in the summer of their final year of high school.
> 
> This series uses a different support cast & a different location setting than the original serialization, and as such it doesn't really spoil anything from the main series.



It's a series running at the same time as the main series with Chapter 7 being the latest release.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2011)

I had the same grin as sensei when she said stop.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea, chapter 7 was awesome! Sarashina-sensei's grin at the end of the chapter was icing on the cake.


----------



## Corran (Feb 4, 2011)

Chapter 47 online


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2011)

lol, I figured Kaoru would have to get involved in placing the suppository in since we couldn't have it just end with Tachii inserting it. Thank goodness for Nana's tightly clenched ass


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2011)

i just started this and its aweseom


----------



## Smoke (Feb 5, 2011)

So much fap material in this.


----------



## Muk (Feb 5, 2011)

i caught up it's totally awesome

and the spin off its awesome too

i has a mature woman show how its really done


----------



## Ender (Feb 5, 2011)

this is a highly underrated manga


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 12, 2011)

Freddy got fingered


----------



## Muk (Feb 12, 2011)

she knew she'd love it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2011)

Lawl...Nana's ass got quite a grip to it 

And you can pretty much tell Kaoru is trying to get in touch with Nana's parents. It's the only conceivable thing he could be doing since Nana's seems to have some issues with them where they don't get time to see one another.


----------



## Muk (Feb 12, 2011)

koaru is such a 'nice' kid


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

dawww :33 they're such a cute pairing  so fit for each other


----------



## Muk (Mar 2, 2011)

"This our SM" too fucking hawt


----------



## Ender (Mar 2, 2011)

NanaxKaoru is cannon  that was an epic chapter


----------



## Muk (Mar 2, 2011)

but only in arashi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2011)

The series is predicated on bondage and yet, the slap still caught me a bit off guard. Most extreme bondage session to date


----------



## Kirito (Mar 3, 2011)

Who wants spoilers?

ch. 49 = ch.27
ch. 50 = ch.27


----------



## MossMan (Mar 3, 2011)

Chapter 49 marks the end of the suppository arc.  And we see Nana's mom...very much family resemblance.  

Chapter 50 was painful for me...between seeing Kaoru in a bunny suit and those horrible ads at the top of the page, I'm feeling a bit nauseous....


----------



## Kirito (Mar 4, 2011)

Chapter 50 is also the first chapter where we see Kaoru get a boner.


----------



## p0l3r (Mar 12, 2011)

Chapter 49 is out nana sure loves her anal!


----------



## Corran (Mar 12, 2011)

Chapter 49 scan


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2011)

hmm nice scan


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2011)

Touching scenes with mother and daughter, even though it was completely predictable.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 13, 2011)

Next time.....bigger.....thicker.............BETTER


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta say I'm quite a fan of this series

It's Shonen hentai ¬___¬


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2011)

It's nice seeing Nana and Kaoru having their roles reversed for once. I guess S&M play could get a bit stale if you don't switch it up a bit. And of course they just had to have their first kiss accidentally with one party unaware of it and the other questioning if it in fact took place xD


----------



## Ender (Mar 16, 2011)

seriously XD that was a hilarious chap XD friggen love this non-couple couple XD


----------



## Kirito (Mar 16, 2011)

Chapter 49 scan

did i hear anything about a chapter 51? 

the raws are ...


----------



## Ender (Mar 16, 2011)

no idea on chap 51  i wish they find out about the first kiss


----------



## Kirito (Mar 16, 2011)

some nice results

heres chap 51 on a NSFW link

another level of BDSM? i mean how did kaoru get nana to agree on ... that ?!??!?


----------



## Ender (Mar 16, 2011)

well it looks like a 4 day flashback  i guess it builds up to that somehow  and the tutor girl is involved some how


----------



## Kirito (Mar 16, 2011)

i never thought kaoru would break that barrier. i mean, he steps on those (which btw are bigger than his friggin feet)?

if kaoru doesn't jack off after that session then i dunno man


----------



## Ender (Mar 16, 2011)

rofl  we'll see...it could be fantasy XD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 18, 2011)

I just saw this by accident and I have to say that this is the sickest read I've ever had in months that I'm so disturbed right now. I now find it weird whenever I use the word "breather" myself whenever I take a break. 

But I can't stop reading. Fuck it.

And yeah, Kaoru = THE BAWSS  and Nana = .


----------



## Ender (Mar 18, 2011)

really?  i've read much worse


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I know. I've read worse too, as seeing sexual intercourse in media is definitely no problem, but I'm pretty much new to the S&M thing. I've heard about it, but I've never saw it that detailed in this manga.

Then again, for some manga that's so kinky, I wasn't expecting interesting character development.

What actually disturbs me is I'm now having these thoughts to my girl that I can't look at her straight without imagining her getting tied-up.


----------



## Ender (Mar 18, 2011)

this does a REALLY good job at introducing this line of interest to ppl, i love the character development. i just hope they find out about the first kiss


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2011)

love that they go into the pyscological part at least a little bit to explore it


----------



## Ender (Mar 19, 2011)

exactly, they show all parts of the fetish, not just the physical.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 19, 2011)

i still don't agree with the ending of this manga IF arashi is really the second season of this thing


----------



## Ender (Mar 19, 2011)

its not the ending nor is it a second season. its just a small side story i think  the manga is still ongoing, its not complete

edit: it is a sequel i guess  so what aren't u happy with?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 19, 2011)

I actually like Arashi better. I don't feel it as a sequel since it would seem that Nana and Kaoru are still acting the way they are currently in the original - both are still having a hard time themselves to tell that they like each other.

What I'd like to see if what would transpire after Nana got mindfucked by that S&M show by Sarashina. Heck, what Kaoru did to her in those "breathers" does not even compare what Sarashina does to Tachibana.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 26, 2011)

Holy shit. Talk about taking it to the next level with sensory deprivation.


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2011)

oh wow that one spanking intro scene


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2011)

The first few pages looked hardcore but my favorite scene was page 15. It had a nice shot of Nana's backside


----------



## Ender (Mar 27, 2011)

HELL YEA  that was a complete  moment

gaah the suspense is killing me


----------



## Smoke (Mar 27, 2011)

Can NOT wait for 52!!


When I started this one, I was thinking_ "wtf?!?! Did I skip a chap?"_


Brb gonna fap to pages 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 and 15


----------



## Kirito (Mar 27, 2011)

so I heard we're getting an OVA and a live-action treatment 


oh yeah does this mean that before ch 51 it was 12.1 and 12.3?

spoiler 52: some nice results

sorry i couldn't find arashi 9 yet, i heard it was supposed to be out 

edit: some nice results

then i guess i found it


----------



## Ender (Mar 27, 2011)

TY!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 28, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> so I heard we're getting an OVA and a live-action treatment


I don't mind an OVA, but live-action? I can't imagine any Japanese who's as hot as Nana.

Yeah, I saw the trailer and no... just no.

I mean, just look at it.


----------



## Ender (Mar 28, 2011)

agreed. saw the trailer, wasn't overly impressed. rather have an anime or ova


----------



## Frostman (Mar 28, 2011)

Kaoru is too tall and not ugly enough. He has the creepy down but not cute type of creepy like the one in the manga.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 29, 2011)

It sure skipped a lot of stuff. I just wonder how the voice work fared.


----------



## MossMan (Mar 29, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> It sure skipped a lot of stuff. I just wonder how the voice work fared.



So the OVA is out now?  Or is this just a preview?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know, but from the looks of it, it's no preview.

Oh, link for the curious. No subs.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't like the OVA that much. There's alot of scenes that aren't from the manga, and it's all in Nana's POV. I don't blame them though.


----------



## Ender (Apr 7, 2011)

Arashi was nice  can't wait for the next one though


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2011)

I just read Arashi now.

That was real S&M.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2011)

Kaoru officially took another step in the ways of S&M


----------



## Ender (Apr 8, 2011)

have 53 raw and chap. 10 arashi been posted?  if not, here

some nice results

some nice results


----------



## Kirito (Apr 8, 2011)

i was busy with summer class

sorry


----------



## Ender (Apr 8, 2011)

why r u apologizing?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 9, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> i was busy with summer class
> 
> sorry


Sorry ain't enough.

You need to be spanked. :ho


----------



## Kirito (Apr 9, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> why r u apologizing?



i was the one bringing on the raws. usually.



dspr8_rugged said:


> Sorry ain't enough.
> 
> You need to be spanked. :ho



but .. but im male 

just read arashi and 53 now though. arashi is set up to have some tension in the rain, and IMO in 53's last page Kaoru said "let's stop these breathers" or something


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 9, 2011)

Find a girl to do that for you. :ho


----------



## Kirito (Apr 9, 2011)

i'm the one doing the spanking


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 9, 2011)

It's funny that I have Rihanna's "S&M" in the background as I'm typing this post.

And that part where she goes "Na-na-na-na, come on!".


----------



## Ender (Apr 9, 2011)

oooh Kaoru  that's a bold thing to say :ho wonder how Nana will react :ho


----------



## Ender (Apr 26, 2011)

we getting some epic developments


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2011)

"This push and pull of conflicting emotions ... is at the heart of S&M."

Damn. This is one excellent manga.


----------



## Ender (Apr 26, 2011)

i know right  I'm not into S&M but this manga is really a good insight into it


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2011)

love the psychology behind the behavior/emotions that are being displayed


----------



## Ender (Apr 26, 2011)

^very much so. those 2 are one of my fairing pairings, out of all the mangas i've read.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2011)

Kaoru is certainly conflicted over his relationship and feelings towards Nana. I'm liking the direction that chapter went down, because it seems that Kaoru will have one interesting task to pull off in order to get his relationship with Nana back on the right track.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2011)

of Arashi is now out


----------



## Muk (May 4, 2011)

sooooo are they gonna use those fruit and veggis for something in the next chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2011)

Intense session that culminated into an intense kiss (right before Kaoru and Nana were excused from the rest of the session) and an awkward next day 

Well, at least Kaoru and Nana are going to have some alone time together to reflect on what took place last night


----------



## Ender (May 4, 2011)

damn i want the raw already


----------



## Ender (May 7, 2011)

some nice results

Arashi 11 raw


----------



## Kirito (May 10, 2011)

damn son.

DAMN SON


----------



## Zabuza (May 11, 2011)

I like it


----------



## Ender (May 20, 2011)

some nice results

54 RAW


----------



## vegitabo (May 20, 2011)

good to see the manga back in track. The koaru in drag chapters and a few back were really going down hill. Arashi doesn't really make sense. Apparently she's going to college after the summer and he's going nowhere. I don't see how the author is going to end this...


----------



## MossMan (Jun 19, 2011)

The RAWs are now up to chapter 56, yet there seems to be no word on a translation....I skimmed through the current chapters, and things seem to be heating up!  I sure wouldn't mind seeing this "breather" session continue for some more chapters.  

Still, it's not the same just looking at the pictures and not being able to read the words.  The dialogue is really what makes this manga, and reading the raws makes that fact even more clear to me.  Kaoru is a really complex character and I enjoy hearing his inner monologues, and comparing them to the role he plays as the dominant, when he's doing S&M with Nana.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 25, 2011)

long overdue man. long overdue.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2011)

the introduction to this arc is over, finally we are getting to the meaty part


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like Nana's going to have a tiny bit more exposure than usual and I don't mind one bit


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

so umm

*dont read if you havent read raws*


*Spoiler*: __ 



why did kaoru cry? does this mean a fallout or something? a timeskip of no breathers until they get to college/arashi?


----------



## Destin (Aug 10, 2011)

is out.


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2011)

he completes the setup and then now what


----------



## Ender (Aug 11, 2011)

i like this twist


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2011)

I have the faintest feeling that I read this already.


----------



## Ender (Aug 29, 2011)

the latest release is 12


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh Nana..... what's my name

Sorry just had to do that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2011)

Even Kaoru's hand was shaking after touching Nana's breasts. Now will he step on her up and take it to the next level?


----------



## Ender (Sep 14, 2011)

i like this arc


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Even Kaoru's hand was shaking after touching Nana's breasts. Now will he step on her up and take it to the next level?



He already took it to the next level, read the first chapter of this arc again.


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2011)

the question is how did he get there


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He already took it to the next level, read the first chapter of this arc again.



I did but apparently we have differing opinions on what constitutes the next level.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 15, 2011)

How much is the farthest the author could possibly go in a manga like this?


----------



## Ender (Sep 15, 2011)

have u read his other work?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 15, 2011)

Nah, mind tossing me a link? =P


----------



## Ender (Sep 15, 2011)

Barragan is just talking about Kidou in general

 

there are more  but i cant post those here


----------



## Satou (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is his profile link in Manga Updates with listings to the titles of his various work.

Amazume Ryuta


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2011)

Arashi  has been released.


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2011)

Surely Nana will get jealous  I really want to see one of them or both of them snap and say they can't go through with it 

Looks like another of the author's works is being scanned :33
It's called "Puppy Lovers"


----------



## Kirito (Sep 28, 2011)

ooohhh puppy lovers 

it's clear. next next chapter nana won't stand for it anymore.


----------



## Muk (Sep 29, 2011)

omg puppy lovers 

fucking teasers 

and that chapter :fFfffffffffff


----------



## Ender (Sep 29, 2011)

you should see the RAWS for non-arashi


----------



## Corran (Oct 9, 2011)

Chapter 58 was amazing, for all kinds of reasons 

I can't access chapters 2+3 on the translator's site


----------



## Kirito (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep Kaoru, nice reaction. Although I didn't cry when I touched my first pair of boobs, my reaction was, "is this it?" kind.

I dunno about puppy lovers though


----------



## Muk (Oct 19, 2011)

this

chapter 4 and 5 

teased and a black out


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2011)

Thankyou Muk 
Puppy Lovers is a great little side project I think :33 Being in colour brings a lot of charm to it too 

Need that Nana to Kaoru scan, really can't wait to see where all of this is going


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 19, 2011)

Puppy Lovers is really great =D


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 20, 2011)

That new Side porject is awesome. And colored even better!


----------



## Ender (Oct 20, 2011)

i wish he'd finish Happy Negative Marriage as well  the suspense in that is killing me


----------



## Kirito (Nov 8, 2011)

Kaoru.

Fucking G.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2011)

Karou got them out of a pinch right there.And had everyone"s impression of him lowered even further in the process


----------



## Corran (Nov 8, 2011)

Damn that guy pisses me off 

I do love the development between Nana and Kaoru this chapter though


----------



## Kirito (Nov 9, 2011)

Corran said:


> Damn that guy pisses me off
> 
> I do love the development between Nana and Kaoru this chapter though



If you see the raws you'd love the development even more


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2011)

i guess he'll sacrifice his credibility for nana


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 9, 2011)

The guy doesn't mind to screw himself in order to protect her.
That guy is a hero.
If they found her out like that, man I can't imagine what may happen. It's just an insane situation.


----------



## Ender (Nov 9, 2011)

yea the president is friggen annoying  and omg i cant wait for the raws to be scanned


----------



## Kirito (Nov 9, 2011)

you saw the raws too ender?


----------



## Ender (Nov 9, 2011)

hell yea man


----------



## Corran (Nov 9, 2011)

You guys are really tempting me to look at the raws


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2011)

RAW? where ?


----------



## Ender (Nov 11, 2011)

HERE


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 11, 2011)

Sooo tempted to click.....


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2011)

damn can't find #61 raw 

60 and 62 were awesome, but i wanna know what happened inbetween


----------



## Kirito (Nov 14, 2011)

HOLY FU






































CK.

Officially best Arashi chapter yet.


----------



## Ender (Nov 14, 2011)

wait till the raws r scanned


----------



## Corran (Nov 14, 2011)

Stop teasing about raws 

Surely Nana can't go through watching this without getting insanely jealous


----------



## Kirito (Nov 15, 2011)

damn you ender, you're making me go back to reading the raws again and again


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 15, 2011)

Nana will be so jealous she will stop them and tell she wants to be tied as well.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2011)

holy shit arashi was totally sexy 

i don't know which one to follow anymore

i find arashi more interesting than the original


----------



## Kirito (Nov 22, 2011)

Not reading Puppy Lovers anymore ... not when you have a hot cousin living in with you right now


----------



## Ender (Nov 22, 2011)

im waiting for more of it to come out b4 i do


----------



## Ender (Nov 28, 2011)

Chapter 53

new arashi


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 29, 2011)

That guy is a true hero.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Well done Kaoru! Handled everything like a boss! 
Wonder what their relationship would be like now? Also will he tell her what he just did and ask her out or something or just go back into his shell?


----------



## Ender (Nov 29, 2011)

he's a man amongst men


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaoru gave all of them a piece of his mind with that passionate speech. No need to even regret crying during the middle of it because it was heart felt and truthful. Nana over extends herself and no one really appreciates it or else they wouldn't pile on so many things on her plate.


----------



## Corran (Nov 29, 2011)

Too bad she didn't hear any of it lol


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> Too bad she didn't hear any of it lol



Not sure he would've said it if she was there.


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2011)

a true man


----------



## Corran (Dec 5, 2011)

Arashi 16 online reader


----------



## Major_Glory (Dec 5, 2011)

Corran said:


> Arashi 16 online reader



cough, cough

ahem...good chapter


----------



## Ender (Dec 6, 2011)

kaoru is so boss


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2011)

so boss


----------



## Ender (Dec 6, 2011)

men dream of dreaming about him and being like him


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 7, 2011)

Muk said:


> Oh wait...
> 
> 8+9
> 
> so much teasing



I agree 

As for Nana, I?m reading it just sporadically, when you guys remind me a new chapter?s coming out


----------



## Corran (Dec 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn ear plugs 




Did Arashi seem to be missing a final page? I feel like it was missing one


----------



## Ender (Dec 12, 2011)

i knoooow   FFFFFFFFUUU EARPLUGS 

and no it isnt  it continues in 18


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah feels like arashi is missing a page, its getting cut off too soon for a cliffhanger


----------



## Ender (Dec 22, 2011)

This is the Kanji for sonido

awesome chap   i swear, nana is too damn cute


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2011)

get your hands off, those are my boobies 

undon boobies for awesomeness


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 2, 2012)

[5+5=10chars]


----------



## Ender (Jan 2, 2012)

cant wait for 19


----------



## Muk (Jan 2, 2012)

need chapter 19 now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2012)

Time for Nana to get in on some rope action


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2012)

Chapter 176 is out on mangafox

bitch be interfering ...and nana & kaoru r being stupid


----------



## Kirito (Feb 4, 2012)

Heh, Tachi should just transfer schools.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 4, 2012)

That egg in the microwave must be a parody from Suzuka. I mean it can't me a coincidence that Nana did the same thing as Suzuka during a track and field chapter.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh yeah watch out. That girl is going to steal your man.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 4, 2012)

Shit is getting sirrus.


----------



## Ender (Feb 5, 2012)

FUCK YES

chapter six 

^thats Arashi 19

and this is 68 Raw

chapter six


----------



## MossMan (Feb 5, 2012)

I felt the need to bump this thread back up to four stars...I feel three stars is quite too low.  

Anyway, I'm very curious what Tachi and Kaoru are plotting with Nana now...and what the deal is with the puppy.


----------



## Ender (Feb 5, 2012)

the puppy is her friend's. im assuming she's babysitting. and tachi is helping make-up for the whole misunderstanding that happens at the track meet. nana prolly got mad at kaoru and is avoiding him.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL she almost knocked


----------



## Ender (Feb 21, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2012)

ohh that little triangle 

he'll have both of them 

it is already for shadowed, he'll have both of them


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2012)

I wouldn't forgive If I wasted my time and effort cooking for a girl and the  nothing happened.
She deserves a real punishment this time.


----------



## Ender (Feb 21, 2012)

^well its not like she was expecting it based on kaoru's reaction b4 the tourney  he put himself in that position  but from the looks of the raws, tachi and kaoru have something nice planned for her 

edit:

found this series on E-H 

Chapter 79


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't wait to see how the race turns out. Now that's a contest with some real stakes involved


----------



## Kirito (Feb 21, 2012)

I think the whole race comes down to ... chest size 

EDIT: For some reason Kaoru's face on that doujin looks far more handsome than the actual Kaoru's face


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 28, 2012)

Hopefully the relationship will move forward in that the breathers becoming more S&M norm and she calls him master and we may see more passion between to the two (Before I grow old. )

Has anyone also read the summer vacation version?


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2012)

Arashi is awesome


----------



## Kirito (Mar 4, 2012)

Is there a new chapter out? Link please. Or is it a raw?

I can't find the series on g-e 

they removed it


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2012)

i know  but i dont believe there's a new chap ...


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2012)

there's a 69 raw but idk where


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 9, 2012)

Dem tanlines!


----------



## MossMan (Mar 12, 2012)

Crazy's page has the raws for Arashi 20 and Chapter 70 uploaded...


----------



## Corran (Mar 12, 2012)

Arashi 20 scan

Good chapter


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2012)

**Bite mark on the breast**

Holy crap, that was hot.


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2012)

we know what Nana wants to do next


----------



## Kirito (Mar 12, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> we know what Nana wants to do next



I really hope Nana says something like "Eat me" to Kaoru.

Any news on the latest NTK chapter (not Arashi)? I mean the trans version.

EDIT: Loving the raw. So it's bestiality now huh?


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2012)

a wipe out 

so its both or neither


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 19, 2012)

Both giving their best in order to be violated by Kaoru.
That guy is awesome.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 19, 2012)

If the crowd only knew how much both elite contenders valued the bug-faced guy in the stands.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2012)

It doesn't look like they officially settled their wager. I wonder who will eventually get the breather session?


----------



## Ender (Mar 19, 2012)

looks like its both of em  go kaoru


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2012)

she's playing mind games to get them to have a breather


----------



## Kirito (Mar 21, 2012)

Breather! Breather! YEAH YEAH


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 21, 2012)

This is going to be so fucking awesome.

My friends, get ready


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2012)

Nana and Karou can never just be honest with one another. Well, it gives Tachi the perfect chance to set her plan in motion. I'm looking forward to seeing how this next breather turns out.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 21, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nana and Karou can never just be honest with one another. Well, it gives Tachi the perfect chance to set her plan in motion. I'm looking forward to seeing how this next breather turns out.



It will make Nana so jealous that she will break down the wall diving her and Kaoru rooms.


----------



## Ender (Mar 22, 2012)

guys  I'm not gonna read till this breather is over  then im gonna one-shot it


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh em gee


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2012)

Ch.68

chapter 69 is out too xD


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

this breather is going to be awesome


----------



## Kirito (Mar 22, 2012)

Woo! 2 chapters an update ... I LIKE IT.

@ender: don't die, mi amigo!


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2012)

im not lying  im resisting


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

Chapter 70 pek


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 24, 2012)

Ender you are missing the best Breather ever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2012)

Nana's going to have to get over her embarrassment and start barking if she wants to get praised


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2012)

Heh, not really a fan of the dog roleplay thing in S&M. Like a poor man's bestiality.

Although, the whole set up of the breather and Tachi's relentless and conniving desire to get on Kaoru's cock good side is pretty damn seductive. Dat backstabbing bark.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 25, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Ender you are missing the best Breather ever.



QFT. 

Any word on Chapter 71 raw?

EDIT: Since when was Kaoru on first name terms with Tachi?


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2012)

damn u guys  u know how hard it is to resist that comment!?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 25, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> damn u guys  u know how hard it is to resist that comment!?



Even Kaoru is acting like a real boss.


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2012)

MUST...........RESIST.............


----------



## RWB (Mar 28, 2012)

here

71 raw.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

OH. My. God.


----------



## stream (Apr 12, 2012)

The best is yet to come...


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2012)

This manga gets better chapter after chapter.


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2012)

is it over yet?  i wanna read


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 12, 2012)

Nana is a bad dog. 

So has she got a good reason not been a dog?

Is it just feelings or embarrassment? Coz she does this in almost every breather.


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2012)

wow wtf didn't expect it to be so intense xD


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2012)

FFFFFFFFF  its not over


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 13, 2012)

It's just a matter of time before the student council and ace student member loses all her dignity and shame and pleases her master who happens to be the most perverted and creepy student in that school.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2012)

Are they gonna lick the floor next?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2012)

Someone's going to have to give in and start playing fetch if she wants to be praised


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 15, 2012)

Next chapter we take all the clothes off!


----------



## Xnr (Apr 15, 2012)

If that's a genuine spoiler, you deserve to be banned...


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 15, 2012)

It's a prediction lol. Don't be so angry.


----------



## Ender (Apr 15, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFF  how many more chaps   i wanna read


----------



## Xnr (Apr 15, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> It's a prediction lol. Don't be so angry.



Lol, sry I didn't want to come across as that. It's just that in a few of the threads I've visited where the scans are a bit behind people love discussing what happens in the future which basically prevents others from discussing 'current' scan events.

Also come to think of it, the scan said next chappy is out on 4/27 so I guess the scans have now caught up.

+reps for the prediction then .


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

Kaoru's a coward. 

And really? I can't seem to bear holding in feelings for that long a time.


----------



## Ender (Apr 26, 2012)

i like this route  nana and kaoru should bring those two together


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 28, 2012)

Ch.30

New chappie is out


----------



## Ender (Apr 28, 2012)

is it over yet?!  i wanna read


----------



## Ender (May 10, 2012)

Go Kaoru and old man


----------



## Kirito (May 11, 2012)

Time to bust out the pimp moves.


----------



## Ender (May 11, 2012)

or whips/collars


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2012)

Me gusta


----------



## Ender (May 25, 2012)

is the arc over yet?!?!?


----------



## Kirito (May 26, 2012)

This HAD to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 28, 2012)

Is it me Kaoru and Nana need to tell each other DIRECTLY how they feel rather than just beating around the bush after each breather. Kaoru was rightly rebuked because he has  stupidly low self esteem, poor judgment, control and mastery to be any good at S&M tbh.
The author really has to move the arc on and beyond breathers already.


----------



## Ender (May 28, 2012)

what?! what happened?! WHATS GOING ON!?!?!?   T___T WAIT! DONT TELL ME!!  Just tell me when the session is over T___T


----------



## Xnr (May 28, 2012)

It's over.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2012)

In addition to the latest chapter, there was also a live special modeling session chapter released. I didn't mind the bonus material one bit


----------



## Smoke (May 28, 2012)

I fapped to it


----------



## Keino-kun (May 28, 2012)

I think what Nana does/says in the next chapter will be key to their developing relationship.

Dat bonus content


----------



## Kirito (May 29, 2012)

EXCELLENT CHAPTER IF I MAY SAY SO MYSELF

you still going hard on yourself ender?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 29, 2012)

LooneR said:


> It's over.


 It's not quite over yet but it's getting close.


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2012)

grr do i read the chapter now and suffer the waiting till next chapter or do i wait for it to progress a little before reading it


----------



## Ender (May 29, 2012)

its horrible kirito!  so is it over or not?


----------



## Keino-kun (May 29, 2012)

I think you guys should wait 1 more chapter. 

The breather is over but Nana & kaoru had an awkward moment and next chapter will/should resolve that.


----------



## Ender (May 29, 2012)

^thank you  its just me...im the only one waiting


----------



## Ender (Jun 9, 2012)

is it resolved?


----------



## stream (Jun 9, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> is it resolved?


No, it is not over. There is at least another chapter, and possibly more! 

This is going to be the longest breather ever. Seriously!


----------



## Ender (Jun 9, 2012)

FFS


----------



## Kirito (Jun 10, 2012)

nothing ... happened.


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2012)

guess i'll wait for another chapter


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like I was right to say it wasn't over, cause now it's looking like the breather is heading onto it's next phase. Plus we're on break next chapter apparently so it looks like you guys who are waiting for the whole thing to be over are going to have to wait a couple more months at the very least.


----------



## Ender (Jun 10, 2012)

fuck it. gimme a week and i'll catch up...(a day if i did it nonstop O_O)


----------



## Ender (Jul 15, 2012)

interesting....what's tachi's plan....slowly break down nana's wall? ..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2012)

Tachi really opened up this chapter. She did admit her love for Kaoru, although later retracting it a bit


----------



## Ender (Jul 15, 2012)

well yea. i feel sad for her, cause she knows how kaoru feels about nana


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2012)

wow ... tachi deserves a great guy 

but that great guy is already taken


----------



## Ender (Jul 27, 2012)

a band-aid   

fuck  break


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2012)

And so the dog arc finally comes to an end. To be honest, it was exhausting xDD


----------



## Kirito (Jul 28, 2012)

no a break


----------



## Ender (Aug 25, 2012)

poor Kaoru   the realizations of a man  go for it bro! who gives a shit about whether u can reach her or not


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 25, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> poor Kaoru   the realizations of a man  go for it bro! who gives a shit about whether u can reach her or not



I feel ya bro, he needs to just go for it. Though it depends on Nana's reaction to when he finally opens up.


----------



## Ender (Aug 25, 2012)

dude she'll be ecstatic yo  she's already come to her own realizations and giving the guy hints.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2012)

fudge man! why no one tell me a new chappie was out 

anyway, nana pulling out the moves


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2012)

Kaoru's inferiority complex ramps back up into full gear.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see everyone's reaction when they find out the 'Creepy'mura has entered Tokyo University.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Can't wait to see everyone's reaction when they find out the 'Creepy'mura has entered Tokyo University.



I actually think he won't enter Tokyo U, since in Arashi he's not reviewing for anything.


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 16, 2012)

Kaoru's friends are true bros man. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Up until Nana shows up. I can only imagine what could happen next...


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 16, 2012)

Pretty hilarious chapter. I lol'd at the 40 yr old porn. 

I like how Nana is primed and ready for Koaru whenever he wants to. 

Lets see where this goes.


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2012)

so is the dog show finally over? can i read it in one go now


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 16, 2012)

Muk said:


> so is the dog show finally over? can i read it in one go now



 you haven't read NtK all this time? wow how did you manage that?

yeah its over. Pretty nice ending and development at the end.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 16, 2012)

Man, Kaoru's such as boss.

Making his woman anticipate his every move, however meaningless.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm pretty much sure Kaoru and Nana secret will be revealed soon.


----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2012)

this is an interesting turn ....hope those friends won't ruin it ...


----------



## Kirito (Sep 17, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> this is an interesting turn ....hope those friends won't ruin it ...



I hope they find out what Kaoru's been packin' behind closed windows though. But also, I hope they don't find out about the breathers (which I think they wouldn't since they weren't anywhere in Arashi).

I think they're just gonna witness a lovey-dovey couple fighting and then making up with them misunderstanding generally but understanding one thing: that Nana loves Kaoru.


----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2012)

you really want them to find out about nana's feelings?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 28, 2012)

Why didn't anyone tell me Arashi 25 was out, huh?


----------



## Raptor (Sep 28, 2012)

^ Arashi 26 is out in raw form, is that better?   

And yes I said 26


----------



## Kirito (Sep 28, 2012)

^Can you read them too? And links please.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 28, 2012)

Read?  hell no, I just like to kinda see what's going on.  My wife can kinda read them, but I don't think she'd be to happy to translate this one for me heh.

Anyway, here ya go.  A little extra too

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nana to Kaoru Arashi 26
Nana to Kaoru 81


----------



## Kirito (Sep 28, 2012)

Please tell me your sites, oh dear master.

EDIT: It says the files aren't available.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 28, 2012)

Bah,  bitshare is been a bitch again, I'll change it to mediafire.  

Done, try again.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Nana to Kaoru Arashi 26
Nana to Kaoru 81




Check your pm in a bit.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks man, appreciate it even more.


----------



## Ender (Sep 28, 2012)

Interesting....
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nana's dad huh   guy looks sketchy....and also, I feel for Kaoru at the festival...getting picked up like that is soooo not good for your image to a girl


----------



## Raptor (Sep 28, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> Interesting....
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It is my understanding that he's pretty much a bum, and lives off the mom, needing money constantly.  Now about Arashi, I don't think Nana minds that much heh


----------



## Ender (Sep 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




she may not mind, but kaoru won't know that and think that way


----------



## Raptor (Sep 28, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



True, when it comes to Nana, Kaoru overanalizes things. Can't stop cheering for him however, he's one of the best manga characters I've ever seen to be honest


----------



## Ender (Sep 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell yeaa!  He's a man amongst men!!


----------



## Kirito (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm waiting for the scans to come out to make a complete synopsis, but yes. I got the same vibes with whatever you two were saying.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2012)

For once, I hope a breather doesn't happen.


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2012)

what is this 2nd movie thing?  is it live action? and there was a first movie? 

anyone got a link xD


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Ender (Oct 1, 2012)

borderline H?  what do u mean? 

also, i like this new chap...its a really heartfelt chapter and you get to see a new side to Nana and a new problem Kaoru is gonna have to help her get over it. maybe this will finally help her realize her feelings for Kaoru


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2012)

He acted more like a porn director than "Kaoru".


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2012)

did they have a monologue? cause all of that stuff is in their head usually and it's rather hard to voice that out unless you have some sort of narrative


----------



## Ender (Oct 1, 2012)

that sux  baka movie 

now, discuss the chapter


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2012)

i think mom and dad still love each other, they just can't get over their social status


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2012)

Nah they didn't have the monologues.

The chapter? Yeah, I still stand by the fact that they won't be having a breather, though if the cover of the volume is any indication they might do a maid cosplay next ... since Nana has difficulty maintaining a "business smile" and the #1 in the trade are the maids.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 1, 2012)

^ I don't think Nana has difficulty to maintain a business smile, the problem is that nobody notices the difference between that and her real smile.

Except Kaoru if page 10 is any indication.  From the look of it, he noticed something was off.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2012)

Raptor said:


> ^ I don't think Nana has difficulty to maintain a business smile, the problem is that nobody notices the difference between that and her real smile.
> 
> Except Kaoru if page 10 is any indication.  From the look of it, he noticed something was off.



Yeah. Something like that.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 2, 2012)

I have to buy another prep book...

so I can understand the first prep book.

 :roflThis guy is fucking awesome


----------



## Ender (Oct 18, 2012)

i'm loving this!! aah damn break   now we gotta wait 2 months!  omg this arc is gonna be amazing and the mask he bought is PERFECT for this situation. Silly Nana, thinking you can fool Kaoru. Bahahahah He's gonna be knocking on that wall soon.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 19, 2012)

Damn. This is an unavoidable hurdle every couple must go through. It's called the TRUST hurdle. I can't wait to see how everything turns out.

But I gotta wait 2 months?

FUCK THIS SHIT. DAMMIT. ARGH. EVEN THE SCHOOL'S GETTING AN INKLING OF THEIR RELATIONSHIP NOW. DAMMIT. WHY? WHY WOULD YOU TORTURE ME LIKE THIS.

But I have to say, compared to most manga, Amazume doesn't really use that many different angles huh? But I guess it's his trademark of sorts.


----------



## Ender (Oct 19, 2012)

more than a hurdle of trust, i think fear is more of nana's issue. she doesn't want kaoru and her to end up like her parents. kaoru's gonna make her realize she's not her mom and that the 2 of them are not like her parents. but kaoru better do some serious shit on his part, and i dont mean just the breather. he needs to put himself out there somehow.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 19, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> more than a hurdle of trust, i think fear is more of nana's issue. she doesn't want kaoru and her to end up like her parents. kaoru's gonna make her realize she's not her mom and that the 2 of them are not like her parents. but kaoru better do some serious shit on his part, and i dont mean just the breather. he needs to put himself out there somehow.



Ahh, I get you.

Kaoru's gonna use that mask to make her ... smile, I guess? Or pour out her fears?

Anyway, I just realized. Kaoru's undergoing all this shit just for her. Nana's done not one single thing for Kaoru consciously.

There has to be another chapter where she pays her back in kind. After all, what kind of BDSM manga wouldn't have femdom play in it?


----------



## Muk (Oct 19, 2012)

hmm another arc xD hmm let me know when the arc is over 
i don't feel like waiting each month for another chapter. i'll read it when an arc is over


----------



## Ender (Oct 19, 2012)

will do Muk but this one seems like a long one to me  lotta issues to work out 


yup  hence why the mask has an opening for the mouth. and if you look at Arashi, which is the perfect example of future Nana/Kaoru if all goes well, university-chick didn't do that much for sensei either. she inspired him and she did simple things for him like cook, feed him, have him tie her up. obviously, they're still working on their relationship but there's mutual happiness and pleasure between them. which is what nana/kaoru have with each other. it's not as intense but its the same and it will grow as time progresses. so she doesn't really need to do more for kaoru, maybe help him study for his exams? lol. he's happy being with her and frankly, i dont think kaoru would be happy doing this with anyone else, even tachi. obviously in terms of feelings and such, nana will have to put herself out there, just like kaoru.


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow shaping up to be a great arc...... sucks its 2 months till the next chap. 

I think Kaoru confronting her in school is another forward step in there relationship. I think this arc will be pivotal as to how these two end up. They'll either be closer or very far apart.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 19, 2012)

All she need is a hug to reveal her sadness.
Trust me.


----------



## Ender (Oct 20, 2012)

Keino  do you read Arashi?


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 20, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> Keino  do you read Arashi?



Nope, is it worth reading? Since I kind of view NtK as the original and Arashi as something like a spin-off?


----------



## Ender (Oct 20, 2012)

its not a spin-off in the standard sense...it's NtK in the future. It's what happens during the summer after this final year (what we're reading in NtK) of high school. so it's all cannon and applies to NtK.


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 20, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> its not a spin-off in the standard sense...it's NtK in the future. It's what happens during the summer after this final year (what we're reading in NtK) of high school. so it's all cannon and applies to NtK.



Sounds awesome 

So will NtK ends where Arashi begins or will it continue on its own tangent?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 20, 2012)

Hmm, if I had to describe them:

NtK: discovering their feelings
Arashi: confirming their feelings

Maybe.


----------



## Ender (Oct 20, 2012)

^basically  though i believe the ultimate goal of arashi is for the 2 of them to confess to each other.

idk what azume has planned with the story  but regardless, i look forward to it 


edit: i've been looking around and there's really no proof the 2 timelines are connected =/ but i'm assuming they are. arash is considered a spin-off so it could have its own timeline.


----------



## Ender (Nov 7, 2012)

omg i love that chapter   kaoru to the rescue


----------



## stream (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm constantly surprised how much this manga contains tension.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 7, 2012)

And it's not all sexual tension which is good.

I thought it was gonna be a month before we get a new chapter?


----------



## Ender (Nov 7, 2012)

leak 

yes, the tension is very well handled


----------



## Raptor (Nov 7, 2012)

I said it before and I'll say it again:  Kaoru is one of the best manga characters I've ever seen.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 7, 2012)

ugh Raw :/


----------



## Ender (Nov 11, 2012)

Link removed

Raws for Arashi 27 and 28 are out 

 Nana and Kaoru gets some handy lessons


----------



## Raptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And once again, Kaoru is da man


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Kaoru pek

The tension was really great in this ep. I felt both Nana's and Kaoru's frustration very well. Now both are starting to be more honest with themselves and each other. Looking forward to see what Kaoru has planned.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 19, 2012)

This is not going to end we... who am I kidding , of course this is going to end well.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 13, 2012)

Real shit, if Kaoru said he wanted to fuck Nana right that moment, there's no doubt Nana would have said yes. Dammit Kaoru, why don't you ever confess (and have that inferiority complex shit)!??!?

Also, those innuendos.


----------



## Ender (Dec 13, 2012)

Ch.39

new raw 

so cuuuuute


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 13, 2012)

She's about to break down.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 18, 2012)

pek


----------



## Ender (Dec 18, 2012)

you just totally copied me   

its ok


----------



## rajin (Dec 26, 2012)

*Nana to Kaoru 85(aka 63) **RAW *

*CQC for X amount *


----------



## Ender (Dec 26, 2012)

fuck yea Kaoru  show her who's boss...and also...dat ass


----------



## wibisana (Jan 3, 2013)

lol cant believe it I read this far, reach ch 71 lol.
in short this mang is BSDM theme but really soft.
If I am Kaoru i would have fuck Nana in the first "breather"


----------



## Ender (Jan 3, 2013)

but that would never happen  u don't get the point of the manga XD its not JUST BDSM XD its waaay more than that XD read the Arashi series as well.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 3, 2013)

There is actually a story in this story, not just BDSM 24/7.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 4, 2013)

actually this kinda echi is cool, I mean Kaouru is so faithful and the only competition is not that much competition


----------



## Kirito (Jan 6, 2013)

Chapter 85 is out.

I'm kinda shocked at Kaoru's items. He has the perfect one that fits the situation, it's really amazing.


----------



## Ender (Jan 6, 2013)

LINK DUDE! WHERE IS THE LINK!


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 6, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> LINK DUDE! WHERE IS THE LINK!



I'm waiting for it to be uploaded but if you want to read it now, download it here


----------



## Ender (Jan 6, 2013)

thank yas


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 6, 2013)

Time to read new chapter


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 6, 2013)

ooooh Kaoru's so close to bringing out dem bottled up feelings. :33

I like how even though he's saying and doing the right things, he's still nervous as hell.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 6, 2013)

reading nana to kaoru arashi


----------



## Ender (Jan 6, 2013)

it is close now   make it happen azuma


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 6, 2013)

That last page is glorious.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 7, 2013)

chapter 85 feels so short


----------



## Ender (Jan 7, 2013)

AKLSDJLKSAJDLKJA   COME ON MAN!! DONT TEASE US LIKE THAT


----------



## stream (Jan 7, 2013)

This is one of the most romantic manga I have read. I like the way everything is left unsaid, though so obvious to understand.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 7, 2013)

I find it frustrating that they just held hands throughout the whole ordeal when everyone was humping like bunny rabbits.


----------



## Ender (Jan 7, 2013)

hey we know they've always been a slow couple


----------



## Ender (Jan 8, 2013)

wth is he planning.....


----------



## Ender (Jan 14, 2013)

“The CC is going after THAT one.”

edit: damn that chapter was deep....lotta shit revealed...


----------



## Kirito (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like Nana's turning to be one masochistic woman.

Don't break her Kaoru!


----------



## Ender (Jan 14, 2013)

as if Kaoru would do that ...shame for thinking that Kirito C


----------



## wibisana (Jan 14, 2013)

he is just too love her to hurt her.
never gonna happen


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 14, 2013)

Nana's parent's suck.


----------



## Ender (Jan 23, 2013)

every sword fighting style in existence

interesting chap....look forward to the translation...cause i dont really get the water thing...i get the rest of stuff  not the water


----------



## Frostman (Jan 23, 2013)

waterboarding...


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2013)

Ch.110


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2013)

oooh seems its coming to an end soon. GO KAORU!! ONE MORE PUSH!!!


----------



## Kirito (Feb 3, 2013)

Introspection is really in overdrive this chapter.


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2013)

well she's dealing with some pretty intense stuff u know  its not her usual school related stress.


----------



## rajin (Feb 5, 2013)

*Nana to Kaoru 66 (aka 88)*

*the number of Shinigami Akon said the Vandenreich killed *


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2013)

is arashi on break or something?  no new raws are out


----------



## Raptor (Feb 6, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> is arashi on break or something?  no new raws are out



I thought it was over already?  I could be wrong tho.

Regarding this chapter...

So many feelings in those tears. 

I have to insist once again:  Kaoru is one of the greatest manga characters ever made.


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2013)

well there's a chap 30 thats suppose to be scanned still.

this chapter was awesome. was what i was waiting for. then we'll see how it helps their relationship in the chapter after.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 6, 2013)

Raptor said:


> I have to insist once again:  Kaoru is one of the greatest manga characters ever made.



Kaoru now joins the podium where other ugly but great characters of manga are. He joins Kitano Seiichiro in my list.

They're the men who Haruyuki can only dream of being.


----------



## Ender (Feb 7, 2013)

finally

Arashi RAW

here


TOOO MUCH KAWAIINESSSS


----------



## Kirito (Feb 7, 2013)

dat raw



but anyway a woman's afterglow a night after sex is really different. like something changed about her


----------



## Ender (Feb 7, 2013)

its all in the hormones released yo


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2013)

Magician Vol.2.19 Ch.75

oh man...talk about release... and cute ending


----------



## Kirito (Feb 15, 2013)

I wish romance authors would learn from this manga. It's so heartwarming, they're acting like an old couple now. pek


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2013)

So, Nana to Kaoru Arashi chapter 30 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They got cockblocked   Oh well, very good chapter whatever the case.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 16, 2013)

Ender whare are you come here now


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2013)

seems the arc is almost over 

soon time to read the arc 

dat drinking cock block on arashi  oh well at least they confessed to each other


----------



## Ender (Feb 16, 2013)

IF YOU THINK THATS A COCK BLOCK WAIT TILL THE NEXT CHAPTER      KAORUS GONNA GO BLUE BALLED 


but still AWESOME CHAPTER pek ATLEAST THEY KNOW pek


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 16, 2013)

Kaoru is doing god's work in this manga.


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2013)

New Arashi Raw

Ch.142


*Spoiler*: __ 



THEYRE ALONE OMFG SDLKJFSLKJDFLKSJD




that is all.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 4, 2013)

fuck you ender. seriously. 

well a raw is better than nothing i guess.


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2013)

i'd rather kaoru fuck nana


----------



## rajin (Mar 5, 2013)

*67 and 68 raw [89 and 90]
Ch.4
Ch.4*


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









that is all.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 5, 2013)

Kiss already?!


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2013)

i think that will happen in Arashi tbh  but idc  either one will make me happy


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 5, 2013)

It would have been better if that was a kiss mark than a bite mark...


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2013)

spoiler tags guy....spoiler tags..


*Spoiler*: __ 



regardless, HES MARKED HER. SHES HIS NOW


----------



## Ender (Mar 11, 2013)

Arashi 31

Ch.110

Arashi 32

Ch.110

  DOUBLE RELEASE

edit:

KLSDJFLKSDJFKLSJDLFKJSDLKFJL ENDING OF 32!! KLDSJFLKSDJFLK GIMME THE RAW FOR 33 DAMN IT!!! KLJDLFKJSDLKJFLKSDJLKJLK!JL!K!!!!!!


----------



## Kirito (Mar 11, 2013)

please, please tell me they do something more in that house. i can't fucking take it! 

anyway i'm glad ntk isn't an anime. people would scream with crazy with all the pauses and overused tension. also, amazume does NOT know how to do facial expressions.

EDIT: FUCK WHY DID NO ONE TELL ME OF THE NEW CHAPTER OUT YOU TRAITORS


----------



## Raptor (Mar 11, 2013)

The sexual tension between those two is unbearable, yet, why does the pace they have feel so right?


----------



## Ender (Apr 5, 2013)

damn tease of a chapter


----------



## Kirito (Apr 5, 2013)

shit ender don't post if there's no update


----------



## Ender (Apr 6, 2013)

there was a raw update >__> for Arashi >__>


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2013)

it was like a filler episode ... didn't look like much happened and barely any teasing


----------



## Ender (Apr 9, 2013)

shit shit shit this chapter needs to be translated soon!!


----------



## Kirito (Apr 10, 2013)

you just made me reread 89 and 90. dammit ender 










but i liked it


----------



## Kirito (Apr 15, 2013)

epic start to an epic arc. lemme list ALL the things that made it awesome

-looks like nana's starting to let herself go. kinky panties ftw!
-TACHI! and looks like she's starting to fill out too 
-nana and tachi combo! please let it be a dual breather!
-NO PANTIES BREATHER. yes please 

all in all 10/5 chapter, nothing wrong, the plot is stellar as always


----------



## rajin (Apr 23, 2013)

*Nana to Kaoru 70(aka 92) Raw *
*26-30 chapters *


----------



## Ender (Apr 23, 2013)

akjsdfklajsdlkfj BEST BREATHER EVER!!!!  

Both main and Arashi are awesome!! can't wait for translations  

i hope by the end of these 2 breathers, there will be some progress in their relationship


----------



## Kirito (Apr 23, 2013)

edit: to be more appropriate, wow.


----------



## Ender (Apr 23, 2013)

god how i wish this manga was weekly   or even bi-weekly


----------



## Raptor (Apr 24, 2013)

Nana to Kaoru _is_ bi-weekly with a break between 3 or 4 chapters.  Arashi is monthly.


----------



## Ender (Apr 24, 2013)

that explains the gaps in the raws


----------



## Kirito (Apr 28, 2013)

its so heartwarming and weird at the same time

the trust between them is so strong

tachi for best girl


----------



## Ender (May 1, 2013)

im taking another break  this new breather deserves to be one-shot 

edit: DAMN ARASHI RAW!! STOP TEASING!! IM TAKING A BREAK FROM THAT TOO!!


----------



## Kirito (May 1, 2013)

prediction: the final breather for this series will be a reversal of roles. either that or sex


----------



## Ender (May 1, 2013)

hmm....idk about reversal....that doesnt usually happen in S/M relationships...the personalities of the 2 people just don't allow it...


----------



## Kirito (May 1, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> hmm....idk about reversal....that doesnt usually happen in S/M relationships...the personalities of the 2 people just don't allow it...



which is the whole point, you see?

think about it for a minute

the whole time kaoru was the dom in the breathers and nana was the dom in real life

how about you turn it all over in the end? so many possibilities.


----------



## Ender (May 2, 2013)

hmmm....i know what u meant and ur partially correct. it's not "dom in real life" but shes "the dom in their public lives". but when it's their own private time, he's the dom and that's how Nana prefers it. and what i mean is that they won't switch during their private moments. publicly she'll take charge and Kaoru will follow but not during their private time. You saw the way hot-older-chick handled that author during that festival in Arashi. She was practically the dom and it was almost a mutual sharing of roles. It'll be like that.


----------



## Kirito (May 2, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> hmmm....i know what u meant and ur partially correct. it's not "dom in real life" but shes "the dom in their public lives". but when it's their own private time, he's the dom and that's how Nana prefers it. and what i mean is that they won't switch during their private moments. publicly she'll take charge and Kaoru will follow but not during their private time. You saw the way hot-older-chick handled that author during that festival in Arashi. She was practically the dom and it was almost a mutual sharing of roles. It'll be like that.



i see that nana and kaoru's relationship will be somewhat of a parallel to sarashina and tachibana's, but i want them to break free from that kind of relationship sooner. it took sarashina like what, a decade to break free and now he's an old man, and the two of them advised nana and kaoru to not drag the time like that.

we'll see in the coming arashi chapters if they'll further their current relationship, or even consummate it. but for some reason i don't like consummation yet, because ntk and arashi run on sexual tension, and there's not much left if they do screw each other.


----------



## Ender (May 2, 2013)

oh it'll definitely happen sooner, which i think is the point of the arashi plot and i'm glad for it. and definitely, they're parallel lives in a way. and all that UST is why i'm taking a break, i dont like teasers


----------



## Ender (May 7, 2013)

poor Nana


----------



## Kirito (May 7, 2013)

i have mastered the skill of not looking at raws.

how shameful, comrade.


----------



## hehey (May 9, 2013)

Man does that shit really happen in Japan,* a crowd of guys* all waiting under long steps just to look up girls skirts? I could see one or two doing it but that many at once?


----------



## Ender (May 9, 2013)

dude it happens in every high school around the world >___>


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> dude it happens in every high school around the world >___>



Sure it does...


----------



## Kirito (May 10, 2013)

it's not a big problem now though, they could just go back the way they came

then again, possibility of haruka being integrated into the BDSM trio?

i'd like that 

im not again yuri pairings after all


----------



## Ender (Jun 8, 2013)

DAMN TEASE OF A CHAPTER


----------



## rajin (Jun 12, 2013)

*Nana to Kaoru 72 (aka 94) Raw *
*[-(Bleach Ch.306 "The Fire 2" pg16)-] *


----------



## Ender (Jun 12, 2013)

oooh great progress here  can't wait for this arc to finish. confirmed couple by the end you guys think?


----------



## Ender (Jun 16, 2013)

not reading it  waiting till the arc is over


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

hmm i am so weird i prefer reading arashi than the original one xD

i still haven't read the arc after the puppy dog one yet xD

omg fking tease. these mangaka need to stop with their stupid teasing every chapter  pain in the fking ass


----------



## Ender (Jun 16, 2013)

thats why i wait muk


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 17, 2013)

So I finally caved and read Arashi.................I think I'll need a few days to recover.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2013)

Arashi is one giant tease, especially since it's suppose to be set a few months after the events of the main manga.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 17, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Arashi is one giant tease, especially since it's suppose to be set a few months after the events of the main manga.



Yeah, each time I thought something big was going to happen it didn't.  I should know better by now


----------



## Kirito (Jun 17, 2013)

are youf ucking kidding me

wtf was this bunch of chapters?

enough foreplay dammit. i waited 2 months for this?


----------



## rajin (Jun 25, 2013)

*Nana to Kaoru 73 (aka 95) Raw *
*Nobody was born with a third eye. *


----------



## Ender (Jun 25, 2013)

only kaoru can manage to do that.... so boss


----------



## Raptor (Jun 25, 2013)

I keep saying it: Kaoru is one of the greatest manga characters ever made.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 25, 2013)

Raptor said:


> I keep saying it: Kaoru is one of the greatest manga *characters* ever made.



This is so true, he is a boss constantly. An inspirational beacon of manliness.


----------



## Raptor (Jun 27, 2013)

Moglay said:


> An inspirational beacon of manliness.



His level of manliness is compared only to Kamina and the J-man


----------



## Ender (Jun 27, 2013)

don't forget Ken from Sun-Ken Rock ...


----------



## Kirito (Jun 27, 2013)

shit where did you read the trans man? or did you read the raws?


----------



## Ender (Jun 27, 2013)

i can extrapolate from the raws


----------



## Raptor (Jun 27, 2013)

Kaoru speaks the language of awesomeness, no need for translations


----------



## Kirito (Jun 30, 2013)

reading..... shit, cant find it anywhere, gonna just dload it and wait

waitng

wainting

reading NOW

okay I'm done.


first of all, just wanna say


*Spoiler*: __ 



THIS CHAPTER WAS FUCKING EPIC MAN. FUCKING EPIC. THAT'S HOW FUCKING EPIC THIS SHIT WAS. FUCK ALL YOUR HAREM SHIT, THIS IS THE SHIT.

THIS IS HOW YOU GET FACESITTED, ALL WHILE GETTING THE GIRL IN THE END. THIS IS LIKE A FUCKING JACKHAMMER TO ALL THOSE PROTAGONISTS LIKE RITO FROM TO LOVE RU OR KEITARO FROM LOVE HINA.

kaoru just fucking told those mofuckers how its DONE. he took a BIG FAT SHIT on those fuckkiing tropes man. you touch someone's pussy by accident?  bitch kaoru dont get slapped! he gets a lap pillow and some underboob to boot after!

AND KUDOS TO NANA FOR NOT BEING THE STEREOTYPICAL TSUNDERE SHIT LIKE "KYAAA YOU TOUCHED MY TRALALA" and WHAM instant death fist. no sir. she was like, kay sucker, you want this shit? FUCK IMMA TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL AND GIVE YOU A LAP PILLOW IN THE MIDDLE OF A PARK. see if you can handle that.

all in all, 10/10 arc, no loose ends, this is the fucking shit. 




legit goosebumps each page man, legit.


----------



## Ender (Jul 7, 2013)

not enough damn it  i still want more kirito!!  NOT ENOUGH PROGRESS


----------



## Kirito (Jul 8, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> not enough damn it  i still want more kirito!!  NOT ENOUGH PROGRESS



i recently learned the ninja art of not looking at spoilers except for one piece. please don't break my streak


----------



## Kirito (Jul 9, 2013)

i like how their self-control doesn't spiral out wildly.

100x much better than looking at sex


----------



## Ender (Jul 9, 2013)

im not talking about raws kirito (though 96 is looking good....dat last page  Kaoru looking manly once again), im talking about the scans and arcs....NOT ENOUGH PROGRESS


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2013)

A MAN AMONGST MEN!


----------



## Raptor (Jul 16, 2013)

Kaoru is beating the shit out of pretty much every character ever in term of manliness


----------



## Kirito (Jul 17, 2013)

Kaoru is the *Pimpswagonist*

dont compare him to shitty fodder like yagami 

props to kaoru for standing up with rivals for when it matters the most. porn is serious business we men gotta do what we gotta do


----------



## Ender (Jul 17, 2013)

i would love for kaoru to help the prez put his sister in her place


----------



## rajin (Aug 1, 2013)

*Nana to Kaoru Arashi 37 Raw *: All double image joined. 1 color page.
*ONE 74 & ONE 75 are up.  *


----------



## Ender (Aug 1, 2013)

epic raws


----------



## Kirito (Aug 1, 2013)

fuck another issue that i can't read because i refuse to remove my adblock


----------



## Ender (Aug 2, 2013)

actually, i have the site as trusted on adblock and i never notice any ads O_o...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2013)

Arashi Ch.37 is out now.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 12, 2013)

lol man why didn't you say there was an update 3 days ago? you just missed the epic brotherhood of our rivals. i couldn't stop laughing at what the president's into tho. 

"Porn and fetishes endure time."

fuckeing epic Kaoru, fu cking epic my man  

presiedent, kaoru made a man out of you! stand proud brother!

reading arashi

i always wondered what nana thought of kaoru getting boners each time she gets tied up. theres nothing about it in the manga right?

first time ive ever heard nana swear. milestone lol. 

i dont understand what nana meant by filth. was it her worries? or was it something else?


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2013)

The bromance is strong on that one.


----------



## Ender (Aug 22, 2013)

indeed. this is a pure bromance arc. one Kaoru to lead them all


----------



## Kirito (Aug 22, 2013)

you cannot tempt me to read that raw.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2013)

No worries, I don't read it either since I don't understand shit of Japanese.  Awesomeness can be understood without words.


----------



## Ender (Aug 26, 2013)

to all your NtK readers, I've found a really nice web-comic/novel(?). 



The art is pretty good and story is on par with it as well. You may or may not like, but after reading NkT, I've found that I've enjoyed reading this as well. Give it a shot, it's only 4 chaps so far.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah, bookmarked it.

what i like about things like this is how mind-opening they are. you learn to appreciate different kinds of things from other peoples points of view.


----------



## Ender (Aug 26, 2013)

^exactly my reasoning as well.


----------



## Ender (Sep 5, 2013)

oh Kaoru you bold man amongst men! GIMME THE NEXT ARASHI CHAPTER DAMN IT


----------



## Ender (Sep 7, 2013)

here

pride amongst men


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 12, 2013)

In b4 school president helps Kaoru get in Tokyo U. and end together with Nana.


----------



## Ender (Sep 12, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOH! I never thought of that


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> OOOOOOOOOOH! I never thought of that



you never thought of that? 

i just wonder when he will discover all the bdsm the trio have been doing.


----------



## Ender (Sep 13, 2013)

he won't. Kaoru wont allow that. even tashi was an accident. if kaoru won't even tell his close friends about it or let them find out, the prez is outta luck.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2013)

Zabuza said:


> In b4 school president helps Kaoru get in Tokyo U. and end together with Nana.



She-male porn was the key to their eternal friendship, who would have guessed?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 15, 2013)

_"Is it 'cuz I'm a pervert?"_



That made me laugh.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 29, 2013)

Nana's tears would make great lube.


----------



## rajin (Oct 3, 2013)

*Nana to Kaoru Arashi 39 Raw*

*Chapter 11*


----------



## Ender (Oct 23, 2013)

interesting chapter....wonder what this arc will be about...I WANT PROGRESS


----------



## Morglay (Oct 23, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Nana's tears would make great lube.



This comment made my day. Well done sir.


----------



## rajin (Nov 1, 2013)

*Nana to Kaoru Arashi 40 Raw* : all double pages joined.

*Ch.37*
​


----------



## rajin (Nov 5, 2013)

*Nana to Kaoru 80 AKA 102 Raw*
*Ch.9-10*


----------



## Ender (Nov 5, 2013)

man...when will they finally resolve their feelings?  i think nana has come to accept it but kaoru is still struggling!


----------



## stream (Nov 5, 2013)

Actually, this is truly where the path is more important than the goal. Personally I really enjoy stories where the main couple is established form the first chapter, and you have dozens or hundreds of chapters before the two will even acknowledge that they care.

Mangas from Mitsuru Adachi are all in this category. Apart from the S&M, Nana to Kaoru is practically the same.


----------



## Ender (Nov 17, 2013)

kamina esque friend


----------



## rajin (Nov 20, 2013)

*Nana to Kaoru 81 Aka103 Raw: Next chapter after Christmas*.(Dec 27)

*Where did he lose consciousness?*


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2013)

i am more into arashi as i am into the original 

must be cause nana and kaoru came to terms with their relationship xD


----------



## rajin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Nana to Kaoru Arashi 41 Raw*

*Mangaupdates*


----------



## Ender (Dec 6, 2013)

i haven't read the raws or the chapters in so long   i miss it


----------



## rajin (Dec 27, 2013)

*Nana to Kaoru 82 aka 104 Raw*

*video*


----------



## rajin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Nana to Kaoru Arashi 42 raw
*
*Nana to Kaoru Arashi 42 raw


and  here is cover colour pic  

6 double image joined
*


----------



## Raptor (Jan 7, 2014)

rajin said:


> *Nana to Kaoru Arashi 42 raw
> *
> *Nana to Kaoru Arashi 42 raw
> 
> ...




The three stages after reading this chapter:

The fangasm:



The feels:



The expectation for next chapter:


----------



## Smoke (Jan 23, 2014)

Arashi 42 just got translated.

Don't want to spoil anyone but at the end of the chap.


*Spoiler*: __ 



THEY KISS.. FINALLY


----------



## rajin (Feb 4, 2014)

*Nana to Kaoru Arashi 43 Raw : 2  double pages joined.*

*Ch.439*


----------



## Kirito (Feb 4, 2014)

-Ender- said:


> i haven't read the raws or the chapters in so long   i miss it



you and me both, mein freund  

shit i just realized, the last i read of this series was back in august of last year 

i like how their first kiss is so chaste, completely unlike the actions they have been doing, so contradictory in hindsight 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 so did they have just an s&m petting session, or did they go all the way? it's hard to tell with this manga. either way, its hard to imagine them liking normal missionary sex anymore, because they've been doing hardcore teasing since highschool.


----------



## rajin (Mar 4, 2014)

*Chapter.9
*


----------



## rajin (Mar 4, 2014)

*Next chapter is FINAL Chapter 

**Nana to Kaoru Arashi 44 Raw : 4 double pages joined.

Chapter.9*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2014)

**S&M sessions getting increasingly more hardcore and physically straining**

**Can barely kiss properly**

Actually very fitting.


----------



## rajin (Apr 3, 2014)

*Nana to Kaoru Arashi 45 Final Chapter Series End *

*Askin is the true prodigal son of Buckbeard*


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2014)

Kinda sad it ended but damn that was a really good arc.


----------



## rajin (Apr 9, 2014)

*Nana to Kaoru 88 Raw : 1 colour page . 2 double pages joined.*

*Here's the new chapter, coming with a bondage-extra ♥*


----------



## ISeeVoices (May 21, 2014)

All the raws have been recently translated up to date at Swagamoto

I just found about this 2 days ago and have already caught up to date (+Arashi ) .

It's one of the best reads i have had in a while ( maybe because i can relate to it  ) it brought back a strong nostalgia and made me realized how stupid i was back then. 


Anyway i have a couple questions witch the older fans can answer:
1. What is the release schedule of this ? And now that Nana to Kaoru Arashi has recently ended will we get more chapters to the main story ? or was that published in another magazine ?

2. Arashi ( or Black Label w/e it's called ) took place at the beginning of the first days of Summer Break. Does that mean that the action will take place in 3-4-6 months into the fututure ? I'm not familiar with the Japanese School system seeing as they go to school even in summer.


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2014)

ohh nice an update ... i guess i'll have to catch up


----------



## Raptor (May 21, 2014)

ISeeVoices said:


> Anyway i have a couple questions witch the older fans can answer:
> 1. What is the release schedule of this ? And now that Nana to Kaoru Arashi has recently ended will we get more chapters to the main story ? or was that published in another magazine ?
> 
> 2. Arashi ( or Black Label w/e it's called ) took place at the beginning of the first days of Summer Break. Does that mean that the action will take place in 3-4-6 months into the fututure ? I'm not familiar with the Japanese School system seeing as they go to school even in summer.



First: rep for the link, been dwelling in despair since the new chapters are nowhere to be found.

Second off, there's really no clear release schedule for this, normally it's one chapter every two weeks, a month break to release Arashi and back to the cycle (not counting breaks).  It's never been constant.  Now with Arashi out of the equation, the only answer is, who knows?

Finally, Arashi takes place in the future.  Nana to Kaoru takes place during their second year of High School, Arashi takes place during the summer between their second and third years.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2014)

Took a while for them to update this. Was feeling a bit worried they'd just drop these series.


----------



## stream (May 22, 2014)

Raptor said:


> Finally, Arashi takes place in the future.  Nana to Kaoru takes place during their second year of High School, Arashi takes place during the summer between their second and third years.



Summer is not between school years in Japan. The school year starts in April and ends in March. Arashi takes place in Summer, _during_ their third year.


----------



## Kirito (May 23, 2014)

so I've been thinking. will ntk end at the time arashi starts, and have a sequel that will happen during their third year? or not?

i kind of want to but i'm thinking the manga would be 18+ with more and more extreme plays being pulled out. i don't want scat plays thank you very much


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2014)

*Nana to Kaoru 90 Raw*

*Scan is out!*


----------



## Stormen (Jun 19, 2014)

Truly... Truly one of the most retarded reads i've ever been recommended. It's pretty damn perverse and that's fine, and does everything, yet afraid and reluctant to show breasts which normal adult mangas apparently do without hesitation. Weird, but ok. Kourou continues to defile Nana in the most perverse ways and Nana enjoys it (obviously) yet he's the biggest genteman when it comes to nudity and he's happy, no actually insists to look away. This is as uncharacteristic and plainly stupid as it gets, especially for  2 people at that age. No, whats actually worse is from start to end of both series they keep wondering if they love each other. The characters are also basically the same in the first page of the first chapter to the last. No substantial development at all. Holy shit, i feel a brain tumor growing after reading this half witted nonsense.


----------



## rajin (Jun 29, 2014)

*Nana to Kaoru 92 aka 114 Raw*

*Found it. *


----------



## Kirito (Jun 29, 2014)

Stormen said:


> Truly... Truly one of the most retarded reads i've ever been recommended. It's pretty damn perverse and that's fine, and does everything, yet afraid and reluctant to show breasts which normal adult mangas apparently do without hesitation. Weird, but ok. Kourou continues to defile Nana in the most perverse ways and Nana enjoys it (obviously) yet he's the biggest genteman when it comes to nudity and he's happy, no actually insists to look away. This is as uncharacteristic and plainly stupid as it gets, especially for  2 people at that age. No, whats actually worse is from start to end of both series they keep wondering if they love each other. The characters are also basically the same in the first page of the first chapter to the last. No substantial development at all. Holy shit, i feel a brain tumor growing after reading this half witted nonsense.



dont knock bdsm if you dont know what it is bro.


----------



## Stormen (Jun 30, 2014)

Seriously, if you don't like what i say, use proper arguments or stay quiet.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 30, 2014)

Stormen said:


> Seriously, if you don't like what i say, use proper arguments or stay quiet.



i wont use proper arguments against someone who doesnt know the material



> Truly... Truly one of the most retarded reads i've ever been recommended. *It's pretty damn perverse and that's fine, and does everything, yet afraid and reluctant to show breasts which normal adult mangas apparently do without hesitation.* Weird, but ok. *Kourou continues to defile Nana in the most perverse ways and Nana enjoys it (obviously) yet he's the biggest genteman when it comes to nudity and he's happy, no actually insists to look away. This is as uncharacteristic and plainly stupid as it gets, especially for 2 people at that age.* No, whats actually worse is from start to end of both series they keep wondering if they love each other. *The characters are also basically the same in the first page of the first chapter to the last. No substantial development at all.* Holy shit, i feel a brain tumor growing after reading this half witted nonsense.



look at all the fucken bolded shit i did for you. can you see whats wrong? i respect opinion but not when its born out of ignorance

holy shit man. its like you didnt read the manga. 

like i said, dont knock bdsm when you dont know what it is bro, especially with the way it is used in the manga (clue: its not for sex even though the act is certainly sexual).


----------



## stream (Jun 30, 2014)

Stormen said:


> No, what's actually worse is from start to end of both series they keep wondering if they love each other.



Well, duh. It's a romance manga. That's practically the point! 



Stormen said:


> The characters are also basically the same in the first page of the first chapter to the last.



The only thing I can say is that you cannot have read carefully.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 11, 2014)

tachi's gone farther than kaoru has with both of them. 

then again he's touched nana's boobs, which by proxy is an erogenous zone that sticks out. just so happens that the male equivalent is the dick.

i predict he'll be stripped to his boxers, kaoru cries, and nana fights the urge to stop everything. im sure tachi knows her limits.

but there's always a comforting end to nana's breathers so i think by the end of all this nana comes in and breaks the illusion. only she can calm kaoru down.


----------



## rajin (Jul 25, 2014)

*Nana to Kaoru 94 aka 116 Raw*
*Chapter 65.2 is up*


----------



## rajin (Aug 10, 2014)

*Nana to Kaoru 95 aka 117 raw*
*http://r**aw.senmanga.com/Nana_to_Kaoru/9**5**/**1*


----------



## rajin (Nov 29, 2014)

*Nana to Kaoru 101 aka 123 Raw

 Ch.149*


----------



## Ender (Jan 9, 2015)

so what's been going on here?  haven't read in a while  like since arashi ended


----------



## Raptor (Jan 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tachi took the DOM position temporarily first and now a couple that nobody cares about is getting help from Kaoru (manly the guy who looks like a slightly older Kaoru).


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2015)

The moment you all were waiting for  

*Nana to Kaoru 104 Aka 126 Raw

Chapter 47 is OUT!*


----------



## Ender (Jan 24, 2015)

eeeh...i'm waiting more for nana and kaoru


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 24, 2015)

So what's the difference between this and hentai now?


----------



## Ender (Jan 24, 2015)

image substitution


----------



## rajin (Mar 15, 2015)

*Nana to Kaoru 106 Aka 128 Raw*

*Chapter 20*


----------



## haegar (Mar 16, 2015)

looks promising. ill get back to you lot when I caught up


----------



## rajin (Apr 10, 2015)

*Nana to Kaoru 108 aka 130 Raw*
*Chapter 21

107 aka 129

Chapter 21


*


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 20, 2015)

Did she lock that neck belt on purpose and Kaoru is the one that has the key?


----------



## Muk (May 9, 2015)

any new translations?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 28, 2015)

FINALLY got caught up (been lazy and put off the last 10 chapters or so).

Initially going into this series, I had fairly limited knowledge when it came to S&M. I understood that someone is the "Dom", someone is the "Sub", and sometimes there is kinky leather, roleplaying, and ropes that are used...and that was about it. This series actually taught me quite a bit about S&M and gave me a decent amount of respect for it. I didn't really think it could be used for such a mental relief for people...letting go of the cares of your normal life, fully trusting in another person, etc. 

Considering this is a series by by Ryuta Amazume...I knew this was gonna be a fun fanservice series, but just like Toshiue no Hito, the story and characters are quite well done. The art is fantastic (as to be expected), and I really enjoy the internal monologue from each of the characters during all of the "breather" scenes.

Kaoru is definitely a pervert...no question about that one lol. Still, through random bullshit, he managed to get to do "breathers" with the girl he has always loved, Nana. The struggle he has to go through in order to keep her happy, to keep the "breathers" going, to hold himself back from doing anything too bad to her, and also to apparently bottle up his true feelings for her...that shit is pretty rough. However, when it comes to S&M, he does not fuck around. Super dedicated and hardworking Dom...he'll do whatever it takes to make Nana's experience as amazing (but safe) as possible.

Nana definitely has it rough despite how I initially perceived her. Divorced parents...Mom is always at work, Dad just leeches money from them. Teachers, students, friends...everyone constantly asking Nana for favors, always expecting the best from her...shit must be so draining. Once she put on those leather clothes Kaoru bought (and subsequently locked herself into it lol), I knew this was going to be a fun series. I'm glad she is finally starting to realize that Kaoru really does love her, and she loves him in return (though neither of them will admit it...yet). They would make a cute couple...but I wonder when it will actually happen?

Now, Nana is a fun chick...but Ryouko is easily best girl in this series. Tomboy (and a track star), tanlines, fun personality, oh...and she is super down to fuck when it comes to S&M lol. Knew I would love her the moment she was introduced...and boy was I right. She definitely did it just for fun at the start, but she to really use the "breather" aspect of it, much like Nana, fairly quickly. She supported Nana when she needed it the most (exactly like Nana supported her during the first breather), and she continues to help bind Nana and Kaoru together. I was REALLY looking forward to that scene when she Dom'd Kaoru...but it didn't get as intense as I hoped it would (honestly, I thought Kaoru would break, and that would be the point he confessed his real feelings for Nana...unaware that she was behind the wall). Still, was quite fun...and was amazing seeing her in that outfit...GODDAMN! I really feel bad for her though. She clearly has strong feelings for Kaoru, but he only has his eyes on Nana. I really hope she keeps going to the "breathers" 

Mitsuko is AWESOME. It's so great how much she has helped Kaoru throughout his journey into S&M play. Giving him free gear, great tips, and even introducing him to Master Tensuke (and his super cute apprentice lol). Pretty happy that she went in and guided Ryouko during that Dom scene...sadly, she didn't really participate in it too much 

The other random students are pretty forgettable. Well, that was a pretty fun mini-arc with the Student Council President when Kaoru & Friends helped him find that pegging video lol. Good times. Honestly, if it wasn't for shitty Bill 156, I wouldn't be surprised if Ryuta ended up having Hiroshi getting pegged by his sister lol. During that shrine visit arc, when Ryouko almost got caught, I thought for sure Kikuko would become a relevant character (possibly a Dom like Kaoru given her personality). Oh well.

That last arc involving the teacher and her impotent boyfriend seemed really outta place...filler even. I wonder if there will be any relevance to that at all down the line (does she find out about Nana and Kaoru?). I will admit, that arc was pretty hot...despite the laughable "penis -> marker" censorship lol.

As for the current arc...while it seemed abrupt having Kaoru go out to bumfuck nowhere to visit his uncle, I think this will lead to VERY good things for him. Kaoru gaining confidence, (enough to publicly Dom a well known porn star) and with Nana suddenly appearing on scene...I feel like through a misunderstanding, Kaoru will have to confess his real feelings for her in order to clear things up. This will probably lead to his final year in HS to be about him trying to achieve his goal of being able to keep up with and stay with Nana. That or, they'll hook up...he'll continue to work hard in school, but she will ultimately still go to law school and he will apprentice under Master Tensuke and do that for a living (while they hopefully remain together).

Really fun read...fun latenight read lol. Monthly releases are so brutal, and now that I'm caught up...ugh. Oh well, here is hoping things progress fairly quickly (and that we get to see more best-girl Ryouko after this arc!)


----------



## Ender (May 28, 2015)

^I recommend reading NtK: Arashi as well :33


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 28, 2015)

Yeah, I saw there was a type of side story or whatever...I think I'll check that out.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 13, 2015)

Kaoru showing dem bitches the power of SM


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2015)

Chapter 133!

Man...this chapter just flew by X_X Quite sexy times, and that assistant girl totally wants to be Dom'd now lol. OH man, now THAT would be fun to watch.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 18, 2015)

The one who is not going to like this will be Nana when she finds out he decided to leave her out of all the fun.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> The one who is not going to like this will be Nana when she finds out he decided to leave her out of all the fun.



I'm counting on that actually. Nana perceives this as Kaoru leaving her in order to have doing bondage with girls other than her. They get into a big fight over this...Kaoru is forced to confess to her in order to clear things up. Super wishful thinking, but fuck it...this series is ~135 chapters in so far, Kaoru needs to man the fuck up and confess.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 18, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I'm counting on that actually. Nana perceives this as Kaoru leaving her in order to have doing bondage with girls other than her. They get into a big fight over this...Kaoru is forced to confess to her in order to clear things up. Super wishful thinking, but fuck it...this series is ~135 chapters in so far, Kaoru needs to man the fuck up and confess.



I feel like if he confesses it will be really hard to keep progressing the story after that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> I feel like if he confesses it will be really hard to keep progressing the story after that.



Eh, I get where you are coming from. I suppose it would be hard to maintain the need to have "breathers" if they become a couple. Kaoru will lose a lot of stress knowing that Nana will be by his side (and not abandon him once she graduates) and Nana will probably be fairly relieved knowing for certain that Kaoru will be there to support her/save the day as well. I guess it really would be "end game" at the point  Oh well, I have faith that the author could figure some shit out.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2015)

Chapter 134

Jeez, everyone praising Kaoru like a God now lol. Pretty surprised Nana didn't get SUPER jealous...especially after everything she was thinking in the car ride over (Kaoru NEEDS me to do breathers, etc.). She sure looked happy at the end though. Wonder how next chapter will pan out.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 19, 2015)

Chapter 135

So Nana was indeed horribly depressed after that (though she looked kinda happy at the end of last chapter?). Surprised she didn't even talk to Kaoru after the show ended...seems kinda odd. Oh well, best-girl Ryouko talking her through it...and making her realize she really is in love with Kaoru. Here's hoping she accepts that as a truth and is able to confess to him or at the very least chase after him in Okinawa.


----------



## rajin (Jul 24, 2015)

*Nana to Kaoru 114 aka 136 Raw

* *Chapter 176*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 27, 2015)

Chapter 136

Damn, come on Kaoru, even your MOM is telling you to just stay in Tokyo with Nana. His cousin even blurted out that she saw the show. DO IT!

Pretty surprised to see Ai becoming the school nurse...so fuckin random, lol. Wonder if him becoming her partner will cause him to admit that he really and truly needs to be with Nana (assuming this is her plan?), or if this will only serve as some kind of substitute?


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 28, 2015)

Hana will move to  Naha and both end up as Kaoru partners. That's the only way to go.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 23, 2015)

Chapter 137

Pretty surprised he isn't going to do the show...but I am glad. He knows S&M for him is meaningless unless it is with Nana (and of course best-girl Ryouko too, amirite?). With the call coming from Nana, and everyone around him supporting him...I really hope he is able to man up and confess (or at least tell her they need to meet, so THEN he can confess).

Taking a break...after that ending? Fuck my life...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2015)

Chapter 138
OMFG...JUST CONFESS YOU IDIOTS!  I really hope next chapter they don't just go "Welp, see you later!". One of them NEEDS to gain resolve and actually go through with a confession. It's so glaringly obvious to everyone but them that they should be together. Just reach out your hands a LITTLE further and intertwine them...and then I will be content.

Really happy Tensuke's assistant was there to bring Nana into the room (she's a total bro). If all else fails, I hope she barges in and tells Nana and Kaoru to cut the crap and just express their real feelings for each other (cuz this shit was painful to watch).


----------



## rajin (Oct 9, 2015)

*118 aka 140

Chapter 92
*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 11, 2015)

Chapter 139

Kyouko volunteering to be the sub  She is so awesome.

Welp, Nana and Kaoru are both ready for the show. "Last Breather" my ass. No fuckin way in hell that they are actually going to part...refuse to believe that.


----------



## rajin (Oct 23, 2015)

*119 aka 141

Chapter 191*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 25, 2015)

Chapter 140

Wow...Kaoru actually ended up physically hurting her with his technique. He just isn't in the right state to be doing this kinda thing. He's obviously just forcing himself, trying to convince himself that everything will be fine...but that is clearly not the case. Wonder how next chapter will unfold? Will they stop the show immediately (because this is something the two of them do behind closed doors and not in front of an audience), or will they continue on and overcome this?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2015)

Chapter 141

Man, these past chapters have been stressful as hell. Things just need to end up working out! 

Hmmmm...wonder what he plans on doing with just paper? Nana keeps asking for more, but I'm assuming that is just because she wants Kaoru to be happy one final time? Ugh, this is rough.


----------



## rajin (Dec 11, 2015)

*121 aka 143

Chapter 147*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 13, 2015)

Chapter 142

That's pretty creative with the paper handcuffs. Nana struggling to make sure it doesn't break sure is great  My God, this chapter felt short as hell though. At least Kaoru is back to his senses, and this is finally becoming a normal breather.

Also, blonde chick totally wants to get bound and dom'd


----------



## rajin (Dec 25, 2015)

*122 aka 144

exploded
*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 28, 2015)

Chapter 143

Oh sweet Jesus! This fuckin chapter was amazing! If there isn't a confession after this breather, then I will be fuckin furious. Nana remembering everything they have been through, everything that brought them to this point...ugh, too good. 

Also, DAT ASS


----------



## rajin (Jan 8, 2016)

*123 aka 145

Chapter 47*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 14, 2016)

Chapter 144

FUCK YEAH! IT'S HAPPENING!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!


----------



## stream (Jan 14, 2016)

Holy shit the author can draw a story or what. I've rarely seen a manga that was so tense and emotional.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 13, 2016)

Chapter 145

Welp, that's the end of the "Final Breather". They both managed to convey their real feelings for each other though, so I'm quite happy. Still, really wish they didn't actually separate and Kaoru just went back to the city  Jeez, this really feels like it is nearing the end. Quite sad that the scans are almost a full month behind now, but still, it is high quality work, and high quality work takes time I suppose.


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2016)

*124 aka 146

Chapter 73*


----------



## Ender (Mar 17, 2016)

omg is it ending?   I haven't read it since...they had that one breather with both nana and track chick, with them being dogs I think...I can't recall, it's been a while.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 17, 2016)

So it is ending? Might pick it up then...at some point.

What about that spin-off?


----------



## Ender (Mar 17, 2016)

pretty sure arashi ended a while back


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2016)

*125 aka 147

just imagine the gift ball away if Askin throws it at him*


----------



## rajin (Apr 8, 2016)

*126 aka 148

The second extra is out!*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 6, 2016)

Chapter 146

Nana is back to school life as usual (except without Kaoru around). Glad to see besto-girl Ryouko back...and now she's practicing bondage as the Dom role! Hurray! Fun chapter, but my God it went by quick.

That ending though...let's see if Ryouko can get Nana outta this situation, or if Nana will be exposed as a deviant by her own mother  Also, those phone pics are gonna cause problems, I just know it.


----------



## rajin (May 16, 2016)

127 aka 149

This is not


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 16, 2016)

Chapter 147

Outdoor walk breather...unexpectedly of course, lol. Of fuckin course, literally everyone on the planet is out at the same time and recognizes Nana. Her expressions are always so amazing (Ryuuta is a God!). In the end everything worked out, and Ryouko managed to gain some Dom experience (awwww yeah). Christ, Kaoru needs to hurry his ass and return to her...this is some serious blue-ballin bullshit right now.


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2016)

Chapter 219 (fast scan!)


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2016)

129 aka 151  2 double pages joined

Chapter 8


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2016)

Chapter 148

Study group! Nice seeing Pres' sister again...though I'm kinda sad they aren't gonna go the i*c*st pegging route, since that flag was sorta raised earlier on, kek. Nana really is missing the hell out of Kaoru, though I guess that is to be expected.

That ending. Dude looks JUST like Kaoru, and they are out in the country...has to be him, right? Or his long lost toad brother or something, lol. Refuse to believe this would go down a shitty NTR path...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 18, 2016)

NTR?

*Spoiler*: __ 



I got some bad news for you Skitzo


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2016)

Lies...I refuse to believe your dirty lies. Why ruin such a great series?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 18, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Lies...I refuse to believe your dirty lies. Why ruin such a great series?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its more like rape actually. Which is worse for you?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Its more like rape actually. Which is worse for you?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Meh, I'm gonna just have faith that is actually Kaoru in disguise. This IS out in the country, and the dude is like a fuckin mirror image of him (aside from hair color). Here's hoping if there are any bullshit rapey moments, it ends up just being Kaoru doing S&M play, and not the author ruining the series.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 18, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I'm gonna just have faith that is actually Kaoru in disguise. This IS out in the country, and the dude is like a fuckin mirror image of him (aside from hair color). Here's hoping if there are any bullshit rapey moments, it ends up just being Kaoru doing S&M play, and not the author ruining the series.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kek, just strengthen your heart now so you won't get a heart attack later from all the RAAAAGE you're going to experience =)


----------



## rajin (Jul 8, 2016)

131 aka 153 Chapter 265


----------

